# apache webserver mit rounter...



## nox (24. November 2002)

hy leuz

wie bring ich meinen apache webserver zum laufen??
local läuft dieses teil...
aber nicht wenn ich von einer anderen kiste übers internet auf den server zu greife...

das problem liegt warscheinlich, das ich einen router besitze zu allem übel mit firewall(lässt sich abschgalten).

was muss ich machen

Ps.: habe mir ADSL (= DSL) connection zu gelegt -> früher lief alles über ISDN und da musste ich nur die IP meiner kiste eingeben und schon war ich aufm server...

pleace helpmeee

greez

n
o
x


----------



## fluid (24. November 2002)

hatte mal das selbe problem vieleicht hilft dir das : http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=14481


----------



## nox (24. November 2002)

habe nciht das gleiche modem/router -> da komm ich natürlich nicht mit was da gemeint ist...

provider:   Bluewin(schweiz)
modem:      Alcatel -> speed tuch pro mit integriertem router, firewall


----------



## nox (24. November 2002)

hmm... keine antworten... ********....

okee muss ich da im router nen port freigeben? oder eine IP??

he leuz hab voll keine ahnung..


----------



## fluid (24. November 2002)

der Port 80 muss für Web (HTTP) oder der Port 21 für FTP  auf die feste IP-Adresse des Rechners weitergeleitet werden ich kann dir nur leider nicht sagen wie das bei deinem router funktioniert ...


----------



## nox (24. November 2002)

ich hab leider keine statische IP nur ne dynamische...
statische IP's kosten viel!

oder meinst die IP vom Netzwerk(10.0.0.1)...


----------



## fluid (24. November 2002)

genau die netzwerk ip (bei mir 192.168.1.33)


----------



## nox (24. November 2002)

hmm ich sollte jetzt den port 80 offen haben und die IP ist 195.186.192.225 aber da rürt sich nichts...!


----------



## fluid (24. November 2002)

hmm ok bei mir ist noch ein menü speziell für den port 80 sieht so aus






die letzten beiden punkte auf forward ich kann dir halt nur sagen wie 
es bei mir ist muss bei dir mal nen bisschen rum suchen sowas müsste dein router auch haben


----------



## nox (24. November 2002)

hmm leider funzt das bei mir nicht so..
ich mus über einen browser auf mein router zugreifen das sieht dann so aus:
http://www.hgwinterthur.ch/1.jpg


Ps.: habe gerade ******** gebaut und habe mir selber den port 80 gesperrt -> und konnte den router dadurch nicht mehr einstellen!
ich musste ihn halt reseten....


----------

